# Epackage(jim eifler)



## myersdiggers1998 (Mar 10, 2016)

Jim is doing good after an operation on his heart , his daughter told everyone on facebook .


----------



## Bass Assassin (Mar 10, 2016)

Glad to hear that.


----------



## CreekWalker (Mar 10, 2016)

Great! I'm praying for a quick recovery.


----------



## hemihampton (Mar 10, 2016)

Good to hear. Get well soon. LEON.


----------



## andy volkerts (Mar 11, 2016)

Glad to hear that, and that he is out of the woods so to speak..........Andy


----------



## cowseatmaize (Mar 11, 2016)

Well, not everyone, thanks for posting. That wrinkle dog should be a good cheer-up.


----------



## sandchip (Mar 11, 2016)

Good news to hear.  I hope Jim is out soon beating the bushes for more Patterson goodies.


----------

